# Art Work



## Cat (May 20, 2015)

Hello everyone. I got bored and decided I wanted to make a picture for my orchid room. I'm stumped on what color I should make the cat since it's one I just kinda made up as i was going. Does anyone have an idea of what color I should make it? I was going to make it a whitish grey but now I'm not all that sure the color would fit with the orchids around it.


----------



## Marco (May 20, 2015)

Maybe a snow leopard theme? In my opinion the white/black/blue theme would really highlight the paphs. Good pick on the roth and sand by the way.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2015)

I actually like it as it is, a drawing.


----------



## iwillard (May 20, 2015)

Oh,my! Cat..you are so talented.:clap:


----------



## Ruth (May 21, 2015)

> Oh,my! Cat..you are so talented.


I totally agree!


----------



## Cat (May 21, 2015)

hmm I can try snow leopard coloring or maybe clouded leopard. Hell I maybe able to combined the 2. I'll give it a try. Thanks for idea. Thank you for the nice comments also.


----------



## Marco (May 21, 2015)

Cat said:


> hmm I can try snow leopard coloring or maybe clouded leopard. Hell I maybe able to combined the 2. I'll give it a try. Thanks for idea. Thank you for the nice comments also.



Cat. Before you actually paint on the original you can try filling in just simple colors via your computer and see what it could potentially look like.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 21, 2015)

Nice, can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Kalyke (Jun 3, 2015)

Strangely, I love it as a black line drawing. Looks like a wire sculpture. Maybe finish the other orchid.


----------

